# Snaring coyotes



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if a trapping license is required to trap coyotes? I know there is no closed season on them and no limit. I know a trapping license is required to trap furbearers but not sure for coyotes. I can call DNR but thought someone may know?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Not needed to shoot them. 
Needed to set traps/snares.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Threeten!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Threeten, I found out you do not need a furbearer's permit to snare/trap coyotes. Page 29 in the Regs. Thought I would let you know. I thought you were correct, using common sense if you were trapping coyotes and caught a fox, raccoon, or other furbearer then you would be required to have a furbearer permit. I suppose if that were to happen and no permit, you would have to release the animal? I need to get an answer for this, maybe call DNR for answer. I use to trap when younger and have caught muskrats, ****, fox, beaver, mink, possums,and a skunk or two. Only reason going after coyotes is they are rough on the deer where we hunt. Back when I trapped they never had a furbearer permit, only hunting license required to hunt and trap.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Its $15 probably a lot cheaper than explaining a dead fox in a snare with no trapping permit?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

you have to take the class in order to get your permit. GOOOOOOD LUCK finding one.

Where are you located I may be able to help. I'm an avid trapper


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can take the trappers ed course entirely at home. The course is online, you print of the test and then mail it in to be graded. Not sure why they can't do it all online, but it's better than trying to find a trappers ed class that more elusive than a yetti. 
Scroll down to the bottom of the page:

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/education-and-outdoor-discovery/hunter-and-trapper-education


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

God knows how long it will take to get your "graded" test back


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, signing up for a class with a young hunter/trapper. That ain't gonna happen. It can't be farther away from Cincinnati and still be in Ohio. One of the few things ODNR can't seem to get right...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I took mine online a couple years ago and had my test score back within a week and was able to get my license.


----------

